# Master Angler Red Ear pics - one proud dad!



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome!! congrats to both


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool! Master Angler or not, when a kid catches a fish that makes their face light up like your daughters, it's a trophy in my book! Well done!:woohoo1:



Kelly Johnson said:


> Ha HA! This post makes me smile like crazy!
> 
> I'm off to Ebay lookin' for a pink coat though I swear
> 
> Great stuff Ed.



Boy Kelly, you plan on sporting that for the Lake Fenton Tourney..lol..wait, that should be the start of a new thread...lol


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

I can't wait until my kids are old enough to get out with, that is what memories are made from. Congrats to your daughter as well.


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

I love it,,,, girls out fishing Very nice job on the master angler & great job getting them out there Dad!!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

wanderboy said:


> Are you getting any PMs from forum members to borrow pink jacket yet? is there a waiting list already? :lol:
> 
> congrats! can't wait to take my little girl out do some gills this summer. do you start them w/ those barbie rod? or something a bit more decent? I was thinking to get a ice fishing rod for summer gill for her, light enough to hold but strong enough to put up a fight on small games.


 all it takes is a couple times they out fish you and start bragging they catch more ...... you will have a hard time justifying YOUR NEW ROD !!

this has happened plenty of times fishing for stock trout 40 ft down !!
and we all know women and children usually catch the biggest for some reason ????? :lol:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Great stories, they make me smile.
What a wonderful way to start out fishing.
Keep on having fun, that is what it is all about!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I'll bet yer proud, I know I would be. Great fish and congrats to your daughters.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks everyone! No barbie rods, they use Zebco 33's in the summer.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Ha HA! This post makes me smile like crazy!
> 
> I'm off to Ebay lookin' for a pink coat though I swear:lol:
> 
> Great stuff Ed.


Find me one while your at it.....Hat also:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thats priceless, great story and photos. So uh, when *WE* going fishing?


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got two girls around that age. It's great to see kids light up when they catch 'em.

Way to go dad


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

I remember the big spec,...... and the pink coat:lol:
Way to go with the follow up! 
*CONGRATS!*


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

Good job girls! You are a good dad to take your girls out. Unforgettable.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

GREAT pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krayfish (Jan 24, 2010)

dang them are some monsters!!! girls are always out fishn the men....great job girls


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

very nice....my daughter will put the smack down on just about anybody on the ice too...


----------

